# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Модуль для работы с Диадок

## plodder

Всем привет. 

Господа поделитесь если у кого есть модуль для 1С Бухгалтерия 8.3 для работы с Диадок (электронный документооборот контур). Модуль называется Diadoc1C.Standart.epf

----------


## СергейПавлович

можно найти по этой ссылке: http://контурдиадок.рф/2019/12/29/по...ь-для-1с/

----------

root7 (01.09.2020), Veta K (22.09.2020)

----------


## Tanuha

Всем привет.
Поделитесь если у кого есть модуль для 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2 для работы с Диадок (электронный документооборот контур) - обычные формы.

----------


## Veta K

Доброго всем, прошу помощи, может есть у кого модуль Диадок для 1с розницы

----------


## mosshelp

Для обычных форм не скачивается! (file not found )

----------

